# filter for 2.3 gallon tank



## jemma21 (Aug 31, 2009)

i am wondering if i need a filter for my tank? i have a heater which is not a problem.

anyway if i do get a filter how on earth do i change the water and do i have to do 100% water changes once a week? 

so the overall question is what do i do with a filter?? i really have no idea

would this one be ok to use in that size tank?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Azoo-Mignon-1...Fish?hash=item2ea77c3a18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You really don't have to have a filter for a 2 gallon tank. You can just change the water and rinse everything off once a week.


----------



## okijapan (Aug 28, 2009)

It appears as though the filter you linked is mainly for saltwater aquariums as it has a built in protein skimmer also seems a bit large (up to 20 gal). I hear good things about this one though. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821 . 

As for the water changes 50-75% on a tank that size. If you do a 100% change then you remove all of the trace ammonia which keeps your bacteria alive. 

I usually unplug my filter, then suck out half the water with a small gravel vacuum http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3728+3761+3889&pcatid=3889. I then refill the tank to level and plug the filter back in. takes no more than fifteen minutes on average.

Hope this helps and welcome to the site.


----------



## jemma21 (Aug 31, 2009)

so whats best 100% water change or 50-75% water change? i use water conditioner and aquariam salts also.

how often do i need to do water changes?

and when i do a water change should i heat the water back up before putting the fish back in the tank? it takes my tank about 12 hrs to heat up.

im sorry these are probably stupid questions to ask.


----------



## okijapan (Aug 28, 2009)

Either way is best if that makes any sense. If you don't want to use a filter then 100% with a gravel rinse is best, if you decide to use a filter, partial changes are best.

Once a week, I always do mine on Sunday evenings right before bed.

I use a thermometer in the bucket for my conditioned water. I just adjust the faucet so that the water is as close as possible to the desired temp.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

have you used that tiny filter? how much current, the 2.5 gal i have is very small, that little thing looks promising but i dont want there to to much current and make it unable to for my beta to swim.


----------



## okijapan (Aug 28, 2009)

I haven't personally used that one but I do use a similar one (some Japanese filter I purchased locally) and both have an adjustable flow control knob that can slow the flow. Mine is set on full flow and my little guy often swims up and plays around in the outflow for a few minutes as it's not a strong current at all. Keep in mind however that my tank is about 15 inches long so the left 10 inches of topwater is completely slack for him to rest when he's done playing 8 )


----------



## jemma21 (Aug 31, 2009)

okijapan said:


> Either way is best if that makes any sense. If you don't want to use a filter then 100% with a gravel rinse is best, if you decide to use a filter, partial changes are best.
> 
> Once a week, I always do mine on Sunday evenings right before bed.
> 
> I use a thermometer in the bucket for my conditioned water. I just adjust the faucet so that the water is as close as possible to the desired temp.


i have been using cold water to put in the tank then heat. (this was before i got the fish)
should i use warm water to get the temp back to the right temp when i do a 100% water change? i just dont want to leave the fish out of his tank for long, and stress him out.  
i live in the UK so its not exactly warm. especially at the mo anyway so leaving it with no heater would take ages to get a desired temp.


----------



## okijapan (Aug 28, 2009)

jemma21 said:


> should i use warm water to get the temp back to the right temp when i do a 100% water change?
> i live in the UK so its not exactly warm. especially at the mo anyway so leaving it with no heater would take ages to get a desired temp.


Yes, use warm water out of the tap. Just to clarify I wasn't suggesting that you should remove the heater from the tank, that's why I had mentioned the faucet.



okijapan said:


> I just adjust the faucet so that the water is as close as possible to the desired temp.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

I have two of those little Azoo filters in Okijapan's post- they work great! The flow is adjustable too so you can set it on minimum if your fish seems stressed. I have it in two 2.5 gallon tanks- one high and one long and the fish are both fine.


----------

